#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Rigging spullen kopen.

## RHulshof

ik heb de search functie gebruikt helaas nog geen antwoord.

Ik wil spullen gaan kopen voor rigging tuigje etc.etc.

nu de vraag waar kopen jullie dat ?
wat moet ik hebben ?
en waar moet ik op letten ?

ik wil eind dit jaar begin volgend jaar een rigging cursus gaan doen. eigenlijk wil ik dan mijn spullen ook voor elkaar hebben.

Met een vriendelijke groet,

Ronnie Hulshof 


Mooi Forum dit ik volg het nu al een tijdje en dit is mijn eerste Topic WHOOO !!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Tsja. sommige dingen in de bergsportwinkel. Andere dingen via webshops. Maar als je niet excact weet hoe en wat, ga je het best naar een riggingbedrijf. Zo weet ik zeker dat Frontline goed advies geeft en ook verkoop doet. Maar ongetwijfeld zullen ook bedrijven als de Rigging Box en nog wel wat andere grotere (maar misschien ook wel kleinere?) bedrijven je hierin kunnen helpen.

Joost

----------


## geenstijl21

In outdoorwinkels zul je veel vinden...

Bwefar in Zwolle
Mennens - Groningen - Amsterdam - Hengelo

----------


## RHulshof

Bedankt tot zo ver al wel lekker veel reacties en zo snel

maar als je wil beginnen wat heb je dan nodig ?

Tuigje en dan ?? is een merk nog van belang of bepaald keurmerk ?

----------


## moderator

Bergsport=hobby

Werken=Arbo

Bovenstaande ga ik niet toelichten, moet al voor zichzelf spreken lijkt me zo.

----------


## ostracized

@mod:
Neemt alleen niet weg dat de artikelen die men in een bergsport winkel kan krijgen niet deugdelijk zouden zijn bv (excuse me, maar dit maak ik uit deze reactie op!):

Ik zie wel vaker dat mensen vreemd opkijken als je iemand de tip geeft naar een bergsport winkel te gaan.. mensen die tegen een berg aan klimmen willen liever ook niet (ver) vallen.
tenzij dit juist wel de bedoeling is, maar dan hoef je geen tuigje te kopen om hier zeker van te zijn :Big Grin: 

En ik denk (weet) gezien de slijtage die mogelijk is bij bergsport dat er ook daar zeer goede veiligheidsmiddelen te krijgen zijn...

@TS:
is het niet verstandig eerst die cursus te doen? ik kan me namelijk voorstellen dat er daar mensen zijn die je daar goed in kunnen adviseren... t zou zonde zijn als je spul aanschaft wat achteraf niet handig/deugdelijk is..

Goed om je ff te helpen: neem om te beginnen een full body harnas. Hoe beter je ingegespt (euh..) bent hoe kleiner de kans op letsel. Zorg er in elk geval voor dat je rug voldoende ondersteund wordt!
Zorg voor een veiligheidslijn MET demper. Zonder is niet verstandig ivm auw aan (bv) rug, en dat je materiaal t mogelijk niet overleeft.. Om mensen voor te zijn: ja materiaal is ook belangrijk! leuk als je harnas en lijn t houden maar dat je vervolgens met truss en al naar beneden gaat..

tot zover, er zijn vast wel mensen met aanvullingen hierop :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

gr Otto

----------


## kokkie

Ik zou een cursus werken op hoogte doen, erra of errata en dan eens wat spullen aanschaffen. Want dat is wat je in dit geval wil. 

Als je spullen voor rigging wil kopen, dan denk ik meer aan toebehoren om kettingen en steels boven te krijgen die je in het dak moet hangen, maar jij hebt het over persoonlijke beschermingsmiddelen die je nodig hebt als je werk doet met valgevaar. Dus als je nog nooit voor je werk geklommen hebt, doe een cursus veilig werken op hoogte, dan weet je ook gelijk wat voor spullen je nodig hebt. 

Rotterdam Rigging en AED leveren trouwens ook spullen, net zoals veel professionele ijzerwaren handel, maar daar zal het advies een stuk minder zijn.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Bergsport=hobby
> 
> Werken=Arbo



Maar Arbo levert geen materialen, stelt alleen de eisen. En en zijn genoeg bergsportartikelen die aan de arbo-richtlijnen en -normen voldoen, dus je kan dus gewoon je spullen bij de bergsportspecialist halen. Komt alleen bij dat je zelf alle normen in de winkel op zak moet hebben om de juiste grens in de materialen te trekken. (Sterker nog: wat we voor werk gebruiken zijn nou eenmaal "klimartikelen", precies dezelfde dus als de sportklimmers. Alleen gebruiken we de materialen iets anders.)

Wil je zeker weten dat je de juiste spullen aanschaft, zonder gedoe in de bergsportzaak? Inderdaad via een riggingbedrijf aanschaffen. Ken de jongens bij Frontline inmiddels best aardig, hebben altijd wel wat op voorraad (net zelf een CAMP-harnas erbij en Petzl dubbele leeflijn als begin, via Frontline, wordt nog verder uitgebreid). Riggingbox heeft ook zeker wel verstand van zaken, maar die doen eigenlijk alleen maar verhuur, voor zover ik weet geen doorverkoop. Rotterdam Rigging is ook een grotere speler, weet ik, maar heb zelf geen ervaring met dit bedrijf.

----------


## JustME125

Mocht je een leuk advies willen en nog fijne spullen ook kijk dan even bij Vertigo Rotterdam, let wel even op dat er een Vertigo klimwanden en een Vertigo Hoogtewerk onderdeel binnen het bedrijf is. Het is wat lastig om erbij uit te komen via hun site dus vandaar de link

Bergsport


Ik heb de Rock Empire Skill Uni gekocht op aanraden van een collega. Verder heb ik via Globetrotter in duitsland een valdemper met lijnen gekocht (Camp). 

Natuurlijk een helm erbij van Petzl (Petzl Ecrin Rock) via een bergsportzaak.  


Verder nog een hoop losse spullen zoals karabiners, katrolletje, een aantal bandslings, Petzl GriGri en dat soort spullen maar die gebruik ik ook voor de hobby (ja, bergsport ja  :Wink:  )

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt, ga vooral niet overhaast dingen kopen. Vooral met je gordel moet je opletten dat deze je echt comfortabel zit want je zult hem lang aan moeten kunnen hebben. Daarom adviseer ik om de spullen een keer te gaan bekijken/passen/voelen en een goed advies vragen voordat je iets koopt.

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

----------


## RHulshof

super gaat goed met de reacties ik had dit niet zo verwacht.

maar goed ik heb onder tussen al informatie van jullie gekregen kan mooi het weekend eens verder gaan kijken naar spullen en contact opnemen met frontline.

alvast bedankt !  :Smile:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dan een vraag van mij in de lijn van dit topic.

Wat ik me nu afvraag: Wij leveren hier een totaalservice incl Inhangen en rigwerk. verder leveren we alle materialen. Ik heb op dit gebied dus weinig van doen met Freelancers ed.

Wat vinden jullie behoren tot de uitrusting van zo iemand en wat dient de opdrachtgever te verzorgen?

BV. Helm en harnas zie ik wel als uitrusting die deze persoon zelf meebrengt, klimtouw ook wel, maar bijvoorbeeld hijs en leeflijnen vind ik zelf meer iets dat de opdrachtgever zou moeten verzorgen. Ik zou hiervoor in ieder geval zorgen op het moment dat ik toch mensen zou inhuren.

dus kortomschreven: wat hoort de freelance rigger zelf mee te brengen?

----------


## ostracized

persoonlijk vindt ik dat alles wat voor eigen veiligheid is, zelf meegenomen dient te worden... zodoende weet je precies wat er met je materialen is gebeurd in het verleden. 

overige materialen zoals hijstouwen ed vindt ik iets voor de opdrachtgever...

----------


## kokkie

> Natuurlijk een helm erbij van Petzl (Petzl Ecrin Rock) via een bergsportzaak.



En deze helm voldoet dus niet aan de Nederlandse normen vanwege de grote ventilatiegaten. Helaas, vandaar, zorg voor goed advies en pas op met bergsportartikelen.

----------


## JustME125

> En deze helm voldoet dus niet aan de Nederlandse normen vanwege de grote ventilatiegaten. Helaas, vandaar, zorg voor goed advies en pas op met bergsportartikelen.



Weet ik. Wist niet dat het door de te grote ventilatiegaten kwam hoor maar wist wel dat hij officieel niet goedgekeurd was voor het werk. Wat me alleen opvalt is dat ie door veel Rope Acces bedrijven, offshore firma's en ook door riggers/klimmende lichttechnici wordt gebruikt dus vandaar dat ik deze toch gekocht heb vanwege het comfort.

Verder ben ik het helemaal met ostracized eens wat betreft de materialen die met veiligheid te maken hebben. Ben dan wel geen rigger maar bevind me wel vaak op hoogte (richten van licht enz) vandaar dat ik ook een eigen setje gekocht heb. Ik ga persoonlijk niet met een leeflijn o.i.d. van iemand anders werken. Puur omdat ik dan niet kan nagaan wat er met de materialen is gebeurt in het verleden.

Mzzls

----------


## Kilian

> Bergsport=hobby
> 
> Werken=Arbo
> 
> Bovenstaande ga ik niet toelichten, moet al voor zichzelf spreken lijkt me zo.



Dat vind ik dan toch een moeilijk statment. Ik kan je niks anders dan gelijk geven dat het 2 verschillende dingen zijn.

vanuit het Grafischlyceum rotterdam heb ik een module 'indistrueel klimmen' moeten volgen, nu heb ik dit weinig in praktijk hoeven brengen dus misschien komt daar het verschil in opvatting vandaan. Bij deze cursus maakte we veelal gebruik van apparaten (afdalers, gri-gri, shunt?) waarvan mij door andere personen verteld wordt dat ze enkel gebruikt mogen worden in de bergsport. Dit terwijl ik het idee had dat het juist volkomen veilige manieren waren om mee te werken.

 Wil je daar misschien iets over toelichten?

----------


## Nit-Wit

Om ab te seilen mag je een Achtje niet gebruiken, ook een shunt is niet toegestaan.

Abseilen is alleen toegestaan met bijvoorbeeld een Petzl I'D
Tevens dien je met twee lijnen te klimmen. Een leeflijn en één backup lijn waaraan een valbeveiliging gemaakt is. Dit kan dus bijvoorbeeld een ASAP zijn (werking is ongeveer hetzelfde als die van een autogordel) 

Je mag onder geen enkel beding aan slechts één lijn komen te hangen.
Er was inderdaad iets met een gri gri, maar wat is me even ontschoten (ik gebruik die toch niet  :Wink:  )

Als helm gewoon een Petzl Vertex Best nemen, die zijn toegestaan.

Bovenstaand spul kun je o.a bij Frontline Rigging kopen.

Helaas zie je soms cowboys die ooit wel eens een klimwand aangeraakt hebben stunten omdat ze "ervaren" zijn, helaas....

----------


## Highfield

Sorryt, ik raak het een beetje kwijt: gaat het nu om het strikt naleven van de regels of om de persoonlijke veiligheid van de persoon die aan de lijn hangt?!

<vloeken in de kerk AAN>
Persoonlijk heb ik meerdere malen aan een achtje abgeseild (als instructeur) naar een persoon die in de problemen zat tijdens een afdaling, vervolgens de persoon in kwestie veilig en geen moment ongezekerd aan mijn persoonlijke tuigje gekoppeld, en zo gezamenlijk naar beneden vertrokken...zonder enig gevaar wat personen of materiaalbelasting betreft!

Dit is gestaafd door enerzijds getallen die bijgeleverd zijn bij de gebruikte materialen (voor mij het belangrijkst!), en anderzijds door de nederlandse wetgeving voor buitensport voor zover aanwezig. De Minister is immers niet de persoon die er daadwerkelijk hangt dus geen wetgeving voordat er een ernstig ongeval voorkomt, negen van de tien keer veroorzaakt door, U allen welbekend, amateurs.

Natuurlijk begrijp ik dat regels regels zijn, anders zou het een puinhoop worden hier, maar toch gaat mijn persoonlijke veiligheid voor alles! Helaas is de wetgever geen expert in voorkomende gevallen, maar de eventuele boete neem ik voor lief als ik daarmee mijn hachje heel kan houden!
<vloeken in de kerk UIT>

mvg,

----------


## moderator

Eerder werd mij verzocht een toelichting te geven op bersport=hobby, riggen=werk.

Het gaat om de belasting/slijtage aan je materiaal.
Hoe vaak/frequent hang je aan een touwtje als je een berg beklimt? wat is gebruiksintensiteit wanneer je 40 uur per week an het riggen bent.

Vandaar dat wat mij betreft iedere vergelijking met bergsport volkomen mank gaat.

----------


## PeterZwart

als jij fanatiek klimmer bent( en dat zijn er genoeg)

dan zal je materiaal heus wel wat moeten kunnen hebben mod.!

in beide gevallen mag je nooit naar beneden donderen omdat je 't materiaal te veel gebruikt lijkt mij?

denk trouwens dat je touwen sneller slijten in de bergen dan in't riggen 

die touwtjes slepen wel es langs een stukje steen als ik mijn niet vergis..

----------


## moderator

Peter, krijg je nog leesles op school?
Gebruiksintensiteit van een fanatieke klimmer versus iemand die dagelijks zijn spullen gebruikt.

Graag on topic en inhoudelijke reacties.

----------


## crewpoint

Ik ben het eens met de mod 
Er is blijkbaar meer verwarring ik lees namelijk riggingspullen en niet PBM materiaal maar we hebben het over pbm materialen.
In andere onderwerpen is hier ook al over geschreven.
Op het moment dat je voor je hobby ergens op de top van de K2 hangt al ben je nog zo goed heeft in zijn geheel NIETS te maken met het beroepshalve dus als onderdeel van de uitoefening van de beroepstaak in een dakspant hangen/klimmen.

Dit valt ook allemaal na te lezen in de europese richtlijnen

Op de site van arbopodium staat een duidelijk artikel 
zie : ArboPodium

Er zijn in Nederland inmiddels een aantal bedrijven zoals frontline, Rotterdam Rigging en Crewpoint die IRATA of ERRA cursussen organiseren en de betreffende PBM materialen verkopen en uitgebreide adviezen kunnen geven maar eerst alle zaken goed uitzoeken lijkt mij een pre

gr Willem

----------


## RHulshof

ik ben nu al volop aan het informeren ik denkt toch dat ik eerst die cursus ga doen en dan de spullen ga kopen dan weet ik ook wat ik allemaal nodig heb.

Maar wel super bedankt voor de informatie.

 :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Willem,
toch FF reageren (vanuit Athene) - want die opmerking over een goed artikel op de site van Arbopodium verbaast me hogelijk.
Die klojo's hebben maar heel weinig *goed* gedaan, dus was ik nieuwsgierig - en ja hoor:
positioneren is "fall restraint"? = shoot me (of liever "them").
Ik heb mijn leven lang begrepen dat positioneren een vorm van vertikale klim was waarbij je je op een positie - ter hoogte van je middel met behulp van je gordel - vastzet en dan je handen vrij hebt voor werkzaamheden....
Maar dus niet volgens deze door briljante personen bemande website. 
Dus ben ik nou al die tijd zo dom geweest of zijn zij nou plotseling zo slim?

_"Fall restraint" (=positioneren) staat voor het treffen van voorzieningen die het risico van een val volledig uitsluiten._ 
Een behoorlijk aanmatigende uitspraak trouwens: 'volledig uitsluiten'. En ook niet terecht want er is NOOIT iets volledig uit te sluiten. 100% Veiligheid bestaat niet.
En wat het nu is van dat voorbeeld-plaatje op een website over theater-/-podium veiligheid ontgaat me al helemaal.

----------


## crewpoint

Klopt Rinus

allebei overigens zowel de inhoud van het artikel als de arbo podium site.
Het gaat mij om het volgende:  Info zoeken (hier of elders) is een zeer goed streven voor ons allen. Vaak met een beetje googlelen kom je al een heel eind. Ik wilde de betreffende jongeman enkel wijzen op de verschillende internet sites waar alle regelgeving na te lezen valt.

Verder blijkt uit mijn praktijk helaas zeer vaak dat veel mensen ondanks hun ervaring te weinig weten van de door de wet gestelde eisen. Een forum zoals dit is wat mij betreft een ideale plek om eens naar de praktijk ervaring van anderen te vragen zoals werken op hoogte of riggen. En juist het gekke is dat ik dat nou juist weinig tegenkom ( Al heb ik een heel beperkte visie haha)

gr Willem

----------


## HobbyBOB

Volgens mij is een GriGri niet bedoel om voor je werk aan te hangen, beter keus is een  ID of een STOP.








> Mocht je een leuk advies willen en nog fijne spullen ook kijk dan even bij Vertigo Rotterdam, let wel even op dat er een Vertigo klimwanden en een Vertigo Hoogtewerk onderdeel binnen het bedrijf is. Het is wat lastig om erbij uit te komen via hun site dus vandaar de link
> 
> Bergsport
> 
> 
> Ik heb de Rock Empire Skill Uni gekocht op aanraden van een collega. Verder heb ik via Globetrotter in duitsland een valdemper met lijnen gekocht (Camp). 
> 
> Natuurlijk een helm erbij van Petzl (Petzl Ecrin Rock) via een bergsportzaak. 
> 
> ...

----------


## JustME125

Fijn dat de topic weer "heropent" is.

De Petzl ID is een verbeterde versie van de Petzl GriGri. Doet feitelijk hetzelfde, heeft alleen als extra de anti-panick functie welke voorkomt dat je afdaalt wanneer je doordat je schrikt de hendel te ver opentrekt (de GriGri heeft deze functie niet, wanneer je schrikt, en je trekt de hendel helemaal open lazer je dus naar beneden).

De Petzl Stop heb ikzelf geen ervaring mee, uit de beschrijving en de tekeningen ervan valt af te leiden dat de Stop op een andere manier maar wel volgens een gelijksoortig principe (touwwrijving) werkt. Bij de Stop kun je in ieder geval het touw plaatsen zonder de Stop van je gordel te halen (is een groot voordeel). De Stop schijnt ook een betere snelheidsregeling te hebben, de GriGri (en ook de ID) hebben feitelijk geen snelheidsregeling, dit doe je met je vrije hand aan het losse touw. De Stop lijkt dus wel voordelen te hebben.

Over de veiligheid van de GriGri als ascender/descender zijn de meningen verdeeld, zowel hier als binnen de bergsport.

Verder wil ik even kwijt dat ik de GriGri uitsluitend gebruik voor positionering, nooit om aan te hangen zonder backup (in de bergsport wél, maar het schijnt dat klimmaterialen in een keer niet veilig zijn wanneer je er een truss mee inklimt. Nooit geweten dat mijn GriGri zo selectief was wat dat betreft  :Wink:  ).

----------


## martin rs

Ik zie bij rigging vaak alleen maar bergsport spullen. 
Ik ben zelf bergbeklimmer en dit is vaak nog veiliger dan het rigging gebeuren.
vond ook inderdaad de opmerking over arbo werk en bergsport hobby vrij kortzichtig.
Alles wat in de bergsport wordt ontwikkelt en wordt verkocht moet aan zeer strenge eisen voldoen. 
De ongelukken komen dan ook voor 99.9% door menselijke fouten en niet door falend materiaal. 
Een rigging cursus gaat ook lang niet zo diep in op veiligheid en materiaalkeuze als bij de bergsport.
Gewoon met een integraal gordel erbij en een via ferrata set met helm en je bent eigelijk al bijna compleet. daarbij als je lijnen wil gebruiken gewoon statische lijn nemen.

----------


## moderator

Als plaatser van de "kort door de bocht" bevonden opmerking wil ik je dan toch meegeven dat het materiaal dat gebruikt wordt in de bergsport ontwikkeld wordt voor een andere gebruiksintensiteit dan materiaal waar je je dagelijkse werkzaamheden mee doet.

Dat is wat mij betreft het grote verschil, ik geloof er met jou in dat de materialen voor de bergsport zeker gericht zijn op veilig gebruik door de klimmer, daar twijfel ik niet aan.

Dat je dingen ziet die op bergsportattributen lijken en veel raakvlakken hebben lijkt me evident.

Toch heb je bijvoorbeeld alu klimachtjes en stalen versies, doe mij die maar van staal.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> daarbij als je lijnen wil gebruiken gewoon statische lijn nemen.



Gefeliciteerd, je bent de eerste van wie ik dit hoor. Tot nu toe ben ik overal overtuigd van het gebruik van dynamische lijnen (behalve als hijslijn). Heb jij ook een mooie redenering achter je bewering?

----------


## martin rs

een dynamisch lijn heeft rek. dit kan afhankelijk van belasting oplopen tot wel 30%. deze dyunamische rek is bedoeld voor als men klimt de klap op te vangen. een gebroken rug is zomaar gebeurt. je ziet ook dat als de lijn te kort is om de klap op te vangen, dat er een remplaat tussen zit. dit is vaak zo bij de zelfzekeringen die je om en om kan klikken. lijnen van vaak max 1.5 mtr. allemaal met een remplaat of vergelijkbaar systeem.

Bij het afdalen heb je dit niet nodig en is het ook lastiger omdat men door de rek niet exact kan werken. 
de dynamische lijn is dus niet geschikt voor afdalen en al helemaal niet om af te dalen en halverwege blijven hangen om iets te doen en vervolgens weer verder af te dalen of door middel van stijgklemmen omhoog te gaan.
Ook gaat de statische lijn langer mee, en zijn ze goedkoper.
Ik zou niet snappen waarom iemand een dynamische lijn zal gebruiken tijdens het riggen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben zelf een niet echt actieve klimmer, dat zal ik toegeven, maar juist om gebroken ruggen te voorkomen zal er immers gekozen moeten worden voor dynamische lijnen. Klappen opvangen doen we liever met een touw dan met het lichaam.
Uiteraard is dit afhankelijk van het snelheidsverschil tussen afdalen en een plotselinge stop.

Het argument dat je met dynamische lijnen lager uitkomt dan je zou willen halverwege een lijn, lijkt me niet opgaan. Bij het afdalen zit er in de lijn boven je immers al rek (je gewicht/massa hangt immers er al aan) en die zal niet gigantisch extra toenemen als je stopt. Bovendien lijkt het me vanzelfsprekend dat je enigszins je afdaalsnelheid aanpast als je je doel nadert. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Dat statische lijnen goedkoper zijn, mag niet meespelen de voor- en nadelen als we het over veiligheid!!

----------


## Q-av

Jou beredenering duidt alleen op een fout gebruik van de producten.
Namelijk als je in je touw hangt kun je niet verder naar beneden vallen en is rek dus zinloos.

Wanneer je niet in je touw hangt behoor je valbeveiliging te hebben.
Dat zijn dus de befaamde valdempers.

Sterker nog als je via rope-acces touwen gaat klimmen en je doet dat met dynamisc touw, dan sta je eerst een aantal meter weg te trappen voor je van de grond afkomt.
Lijkt me ook niet helemaal de bedoeling.

Laat maar weten als mijn kijk op de zaak verkeerd is.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Q-av*
Als ik op de stoep sta - hang ik niet in een touw - en kan ik ook niet vallen?
Heb ik dan ook valdempers nodig?

Is dit allemaal een 'staging' onderwerp?

----------


## Q-av

> 2 *Q-av*
> Als ik op de stoep sta - hang ik niet in een touw - en kan ik ook niet vallen?
> Heb ik dan ook valdempers nodig?
> 
> Is dit allemaal een 'staging' onderwerp?



Gebruik je dan wel dynamisch touw? zoja waarvoor.

En ja ik moet je eerlijk bekennen ik kijk niet zo vaak in welk onderdeel ik zit te lezen als ik ergens bij het gevoel krijg dat ik er weleens op zou kunnen reageren dan doe ik dat.
Terwijl ik toch denk dat het jezelf opangen of zekeren in de categorie Stage&RIGGING valt.

----------


## Little John

Ik ben nu wel benieuwd wat rhulshof heeft gekocht

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Jou beredenering duidt alleen op een fout gebruik van de producten.
> Namelijk als je in je touw hangt kun je niet verder naar beneden vallen en is rek dus zinloos.



Naar beneden vallen zal inderdaad meevallen, lange lengten slap touw is inderdaad niet de bedoeling. Maar een flinke noodstop tijdens het afdalen is een verwaarloosbare kracht voor het lichaam?





> Wanneer je niet in je touw hangt behoor je valbeveiliging te hebben.
> Dat zijn dus de befaamde valdempers.



Klopt, heb ook nooit beweerd dat dit niet zo is.





> Sterker nog als je via rope-acces touwen gaat klimmen en je doet dat met dynamisc touw, dan sta je eerst een aantal meter weg te trappen voor je van de grond afkomt.
> Lijkt me ook niet helemaal de bedoeling.



Ook vaak genoeg mensen gezien die geen valbeveiliging droegen, omdat het te veel ten koste ging van de bewegingsvrijheid, wat in hun ogen ook niet de bedoeling was. Gebruiksgemak boven levensbedreigende risico's?

----------


## Little John

sorry dat ik even inhaak jurjen :Embarrassment: , but

met robe acces hang je echt liever in een statische lijn
Bovendien ben je ook getraind dat te doen.
Een afdaling zo snel dat je beter uitbent met dyn. touw komt niet voor met de middelen die je gebruikt, al begrijp ik wel je redenering.

Afdalen met een achtje kan wel ontzettend snel gaan :Big Grin: , maar die gebruik je met sport, en daar gebruik je idd wel weer dyn. touw.
(en als je dan zo snel gaat, en je wilt een noodstop maken, doe dan eerst handschoenen aan.....)

De bergsporters krabben achter hun oor als ze horen dat industrieklimmers in statische touwen hangen en andersom trouwens ook.

buiten dat, bergsporters en industrieklimmers gebruiken vaakwel dezelfde materialen (handjammers, bandlussen) en ook weer een heleboel niet helaas. (heb nl een assorti voor sport en werk, :Frown: ...kost wat...maar dan heb je ook wat!)

hopelijk wat verheldering gegeven

grt

----------


## RHulshof

Al een tijdje niet op het forum geweest wegens over drukte op mijn werk.
Onder tussen gaan freelancen dus dat probleem is nu opgelost. 

Ik heb een tuigje van petzl de havano BOD 
Het een en ander aan Carabines.
een Y val beveiliging en een paar slings voor positionering.

daarnaast een statisch touw is het geworden
Alleen wil ik nog een afdaal apparaat gaan kopen weet alleen niet welke 
ik gebruik nu alleen een 8 om te abseilen soms maar dat is dan gecontroleerd afdalen dus in 1 keer naar beneden toch lijkt mij een grigri of zo ook erg fijn werken.

ben dus nog aan het uitzoeken welk ik wil

----------


## TVE

Hey RHulshof,

Indien je weinig/geen ervaring heb met afdaal apparaten is het verstandig om te kijken naar een apparaat als de Petzl ID.

Dit afdaal apparaat heeft een auto-lock systeem en mocht je het touw op de verkeerde wijze door het apparaat heen halen dan blokkeert  hij zodat je niet naar beneden dondert.
Een Grigri doet dit niet, als je deze op de verkeerde wijzen inbind remt hij niet.

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

Gr. Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

Misschien is het niet onverstandig om je licht eens 
op te steken bij Frontline Rigging.

Daar snappen ze tenminste waar klimmen en rigging over gaat.

Ze hebben daar trouwens ook een webshop:
Home

Je kunt ook verwachten dat je daar een serieus advies krijgt,
en geen 100% commerciele zwambabbel zoals van veel van die
hijsmateriaal-bedijven die dit "klimspul" er even bij doen voor de leuke marge,
maar amper weten hoe je een goede tweesprong moet opmaken 
om zinvol te gebruiken in ons vakgebied.

Klimmend riggen is niet hetzelfde als valbeveiligen.
Een kraanmachinist is geen entertainment-rigger.
(Een rigger is touwens ook geen kraanmachinist).

----------


## @lex

Een andere reden om statisch touw te kopen (naast de hierbovengenoemde) is de volgende:

Je evacueert met een kabeltrommel (wie weet de officiële naam?) met een afdaalapparaat. Als je sneller zou abseilen dan je trommel zou toestaan, dan slaat deze vast. Doe je dit met een statische lijn dan heb je een klein probleem. Je zal je aan het touw moeten optrekken om de kabeltrommel te ontgrendelen. Als dit gebeurt met een dynamisch touw dan trekt de rek het touw door het afdaalapparaat en zal je dus een stuk omhoog moeten klimmen om de kabeltrommel te ontgrendelen. Niet bepaald veilig in een evacuatiesituatie.

Overigens zal dit met een Petzl ID niet gebeuren (zo snel kan je met dit apparaat niet abseilen). Maar in een testsituatie heb ik gemerkt dat dit een bestaand risico is met gebruik van een Grigri.

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Er zijn 
*kabeltrommels* (hoe officieel wil je een naam hebben?) 
een trommel waar een kabel op kan. 
Maar misschien doel je op de_ Non-chutes_? "meelopende staalkabel valstopper".
Daar is een EN-norm over ergens in de 560 (of was het 650?) reeks.

En er zijn 
*afdaalapparaten.*
ook daar is een EN-norm over. Werken ook met behulp van staalkabels.

Maar het is wel een vergelijking van *appels en peren.*

En hoe ik jouw touw daar dan weer mee in verband moet brengen is mij een raadsel.
Er is een verschil tussen hoogtewerk van riggers, bouwvakkers en kraanmonteurs
en 
hoogtewerk van "berggeiten en andere rotsklevers".
- de eerste groep _moet_ het doen om hun werk te verrichten.
- de tweede groep _wil_ het doen om hun leven te verlichten?
Dit forum gaat over groep 1.
(voor de hobby-suicidalen zijn er voldoende andere forums te vinden.)

----------

